# Reel Question



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm looking into getting a new conventional reel.

I recently bought a 12' Daiwa Beefstick heavy-action rod, rated 2-10 oz and 20-40# line weight. I'm not familiar with conventional casting, as my current distance setup is a spinning rig. I will mostly be using the setup as a pin-rig anchor rod, and some for bottom-rigging for sharks and red drum. My weight will probably be in the 5-8 oz range and I'm looking for as much distance as possible with an OTG or pendulum cast.

My question is regarding the Daiwa SLOSH reel. If I can get either for about the same price, should I go fo a new SLOSH 30 or a new SLOSH 20? And is there a difference in the two besides line capacity?

Thanx in advance,

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

my shimano trinidad TN30 goes the distance and holds 375 yards of 30lb test


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i didn't even know you could get a "beefstick" conv...not a bad rod imo...i have a 9' spinning that work for spot/croaker etc...i like my sl30sh due to the line cap...magged mine...the 20 should still work...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanx rattler, yeah I got the 12' for $35 total after shipping from a Catfish Supply Co auction on eBay.

Went out this weekend and threw 8 oz with it and a Long Beach 67 (too much reel for the rod) and it casts like a dream. Rod is rated 2-10 oz, but would probly throw 12 if I put it on.

I'm going with the SLOSH 30, will be able to get it for cheaper than a 20 in the end.

Thanx guys.

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

rattler said:


> i didn't even know you could get a "beefstick" conv...not a bad rod imo...i have a 9' spinning that work for spot/croaker etc...i like my sl30sh due to the line cap...magged mine...the 20 should still work...



did u have to put a different spool on it to mag it? i thought the slsh's came with a graphite spool.

Just wondering.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> did u have to put a different spool on it to mag it? i thought the slsh's came with a graphite spool.
> 
> Just wondering.


No you dont. If ya want to know why do a search. Tommy Wheeler had a great post explaining how it worked a yr or two ago.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

If I remember correctly the mag kit has a adhesive metalic disc that sticks to the side of the spool. So no new spool is required.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

kingfisherman23 

Not to rain on your parade or anything but you get what you pay for a 39.00 beef stick is not going to help your cause of learning something new. Your shooting yourself in the foot befoe ya get started.. Great reel your looking @ but the rod needs help.. @ least come up to a Tica or a Penn.. Or a used custom.. All can be had for around 100 bucks and you'll realey be on your way.. Again this is just my humble opinion... JAM


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Beefstick is a Fiberglas rod which will not have the properties that the modern rods have and it is much heavier.


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

You try to pendulum cast the beef stick you will break it. It is the cheapest rod on the market next to the eagle claw rods. It is a great bridge, jetty and pier rod. You want distance you are going to have to invest 100 bucks or more. The previously suggested rods are great. You reel choice seems good. Personally I would go for the Penn 525 but there is nothing wrong with the slosh it is a good reel and will go the distance.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanx for the feedback on the Beefstick. I know about its problems and limitations but I'm working off the budget of a high school senior, so the Beefstick is what is good for me right now.

I plan to move up to a Penn PPT rod when I can afford it, and maybe a 525 Mag, but those will have to wait until I have a bit of extra money. A Penn PPT alone would cost me about as much as the Beefstick plus the SLOSH 30 that I'm getting.

Again, thanx for all the help, keep the good advice coming.

Evan
aka KFM23


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

kingfisherman23

What are your goals? Are you looking for a fishing pole or a tourney pole?

IMHO do more reasearch the penn ppt is a tourney pole not a fishing pole the stuff you are mentioning no one uses..Your picking good reels but crapie blanks.. 

It don't take a lot of money for a good setup around 200 rod and reel.. JAM


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Jam:

As far as the PPT goes, I've looked at the OTG model specifically designed for surf casting.

And I really haven't done that much looking, actually the PPT surf rod was reccomended to me by someone, only reason I checked it out.

BTW, took the beefstick/SL30SH combo out to the lake and threw a bit with it, it does wax on the heavy side but has a nice smooth unload running straight through the tip. Sends a 5 oz flying, even wth my limited experience.

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

JAM, the rod & reel we weighted on the shop scale that was 2.2lbs is a Penn PPT Nomad 3-piece. It will cast 8&bait over the shoulder or pendulum. The newer PPT's are better & lighter, to my understanding. Plus they come in several pieces. The kid is off to a good start, good reel, lousy rod, but it's only $40.
longcast


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The only reel difference between the slosh 20 and 30 is line cap. and the actual size of the frame to fit the larger spool the guts and drag system is all the same. 

For pin rigging the choice is yours.


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

Sometimes it is easy to forget that $40 is a lot of money to a bunch of people. Great equipment combined with good technique is wonderful but I always hate to see anyone discouraged because expensive stuff is out of his reach. One of my biggest problems with the "Pro" fishermen on the tournament circuit is they make you ashamed to be fishing from the bank or out of a 14 ft. flatbottom. I came across a bunch of Okuma Contact rods for $15 each. There are now several of my fishing friends who are proud of what they can catch with $50 worth of rod and reel. Get what you can afford and learn to have fun fishing!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just a note I really doubt you will break that rod with a pendulum cast properly done or not. The Glass rods are very tough in general. They are heavier and may not recover as quickly as the newer stuff but they work and are durable. And if you do break it not alot lost. SO learn the proper techinques and go for it. Good Luck.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*be careful*

cheaper rods can and will shatter on a strong power cast- and they can cause serious injury when it happens. Know of a few TICA's that blew up on people.

If you want to power cast make sure you are safe. I don't want to discourage anybody from fishing with what they can afford, but just realize what you have in your hands and don't get crazy trying to set distance records with equipment ill designed for the challenge.

Safety first!!


----------

